# My Australian Shepherd (Aurora)



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Aurora is a little over a year now and has turned out so beautiful in my eyes. I swear each day new merle spots appear STILL. The best pup I could ever ask for, she is.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

SO PRETTY

Red merle aussies are my favorite <3


----------



## Tashapaws (Nov 13, 2013)

¡So beautiful! I love Aussies


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

She is so beautiful.....she looks so much like my Royce.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful girl! She has just the type of head and expression that I love love love in Aussies.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

So gorgeous! She's got mismatched, parti-colored eyes, which I love.


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

taquitos said:


> SO PRETTY
> 
> Red merle aussies are my favorite <3


Thank you very much! Aurora would love if you told her how pretty she is (seriously). Lol.
Each is so unique as are the blues. I'm in love with both merles. I hope to get a blue next summer (praying it doesn't fall through like before).


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Tashapaws said:


> ¡So beautiful! I love Aussies


Thank you so much! Such a beautiful breed. I'm glad I choose this breed as my first dog!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

sclevenger said:


> She is so beautiful.....she looks so much like my Royce.


Thanks! Do you have any updated pictures of him?


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Beautiful girl! She has just the type of head and expression that I love love love in Aussies.


Thank you! I've been told she has a very nice profile. It makes me happy to know that her dad passed on his show lines (not that he wouldn't). What expression would that be if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> So gorgeous! She's got mismatched, parti-colored eyes, which I love.


Thank you so much! Yes. I love them too. Best added surprise when she was a pup. <3


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Jmc1985 said:


> Gorgeous girl!


Thank you so much! I see you are an MAS owner. Aurora's godmother has an MAS.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

She wanted her antler back so she could drop it down the steps again... Crazy Rora! 









This is how we play chase now...


















Her at 13 months.









From work
I have myself a humper but on rare occasions.









2 Australian Shepherds.









An Australian Shepherd and a MAS.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Kei San said:


> Thank you very much! Aurora would love if you told her how pretty she is (seriously). Lol.
> Each is so unique as are the blues. I'm in love with both merles. I hope to get a blue next summer (praying it doesn't fall through like before).


Yeah the merles are beautiful. I am big fans of the tris as well though. Just generally, I find Aussies to be beautiful haha.

How much training/exercise do you put into Aurora a day? Just curious. I am looking into getting a MAS or a mini Aussie for my next dog, but my boyfriend wants a standard size one. I'm assuming the larger Aussies need more exercise compared to the minis or the toys.

Btw, all those Aussies in your photos... SO CUTE.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful photos!  I missing seeing photos of Aurora! Keep posting more.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Aurora is gorgeous!!



> I'm assuming the larger Aussies need more exercise compared to the minis or the toys.


lol the MAS at my work are just as nutty if not MORE nutty then the "standard" Aussies!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> Aurora is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol the MAS at my work are just as nutty if not MORE nutty then the "standard" Aussies!


Hahahaha well I guess I'll have my hands full then  I kinda have a thing for nutty dogs (just look at Meeko lol!)


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Yeah the merles are beautiful. I am big fans of the tris as well though. Just generally, I find Aussies to be beautiful haha.
> 
> How much training/exercise do you put into Aurora a day? Just curious. I am looking into getting a MAS or a mini Aussie for my next dog, but my boyfriend wants a standard size one. I'm assuming the larger Aussies need more exercise compared to the minis or the toys.
> 
> Btw, all those Aussies in your photos... SO CUTE.


I should just say I love all colors of the Australian Shepherd. I get excited to see another because they are very rare around here. I agree, such a beautiful breed.

Aurora is on the mellow side or I should say she has an "off switch". However, it all depends. If we are inside I let her play with her toys until she is done. I also do some running around the house and up the stairs. Great exercise, gets her nice and tired. When outside, she could go for hours on end if I didn't get tired (lol). An Aussie or MAS should work. Both can have dogs of many different energies. You just need to look at the parents and ask the breeder.

Thank you very much. I love when I have them in my group. The Black Tri is Pippa. The MAS is Porter. Baez is a Red Tri Border Collie.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Beautiful photos!  I missing seeing photos of Aurora! Keep posting more.


Thank you! I'm sorry. I've been posting a lot of her photos on Instagram. I will definitely try to keep it up. I saw Jasper! He is such a handsome Aussie!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> Aurora is gorgeous!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Kei San said:


> I should just say I love all colors of the Australian Shepherd. I get excited to see another because they are very rare around here. I agree, such a beautiful breed.
> 
> Aurora is on the mellow side or I should say she has an "off switch". However, it all depends. If we are inside I let her play with her toys until she is done. I also do some running around the house and up the stairs. Great exercise, gets her nice and tired. When outside, she could go for hours on end if I didn't get tired (lol). An Aussie or MAS should work. Both can have dogs of many different energies. You just need to look at the parents and ask the breeder.
> 
> Thank you very much. I love when I have them in my group. The Black Tri is Pippa. The MAS is Porter. Baez is a Red Tri Border Collie.


I agree all colors are just beautiful, but I am partial to reds...red merle, red tri, bi red...lol. They stand out to the most, but they are all equally beautiful. 

Royce has a pretty great off switch. We have been encourgaging more ball play in the house, we have a long hallway we have been throwing balls down since the weather is bad and no one wants to go outside, including Royce, he doesn't like the snow as yet, Im hoping to change that..lol. Anyways though, a couple trips down the hallway and he starts calming down.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Just a few picture from over several months I took with my DSLR.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Aurora is so gorgeous, I love merle aussies.


----------



## AmberMarie (Mar 22, 2014)

So so so pretty! I have a mini aussie mix and he is so cute. I kind of never liked them then got mine and I am in love. If I was not into getting dogs at shelters I would have more aussies... just never seen really any but him at the shelter. So jealous. I love merle coats


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Aurora is so gorgeous, I love merle aussies.


Thank you very much! I love all the colors but merles are my favorite!



AmberMarie said:


> So so so pretty! I have a mini aussie mix and he is so cute. I kind of never liked them then got mine and I am in love. If I was not into getting dogs at shelters I would have more aussies... just never seen really any but him at the shelter. So jealous. I love merle coats


Thank you! Oh nice! They make you obsessed with them! Then you need to get more, it never fails. Yea,you might be able to find an Aussie rescue. Merles are my fave.


----------



## AmberMarie (Mar 22, 2014)

Kei San said:


> Thank you very much! I love all the colors but merles are my favorite!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Oh nice! They make you obsessed with them! Then you need to get more, it never fails. Yea,you might be able to find an Aussie rescue. Merles are my fave.


Oh ya that is true. Wow this whole time I have been in love with aussies and I never thought of a aussie rescue... =P


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

*blows off cobwebs*

Here are a few photos from about a month ago of our fun time at the park. At the moment I don't have much motivation to take photos. Also Aurora likes it more when the camera doesn't come out, lol. More time for ball chasing although she isn't an unwilling model.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

She's so pretty! Love her eyes!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

mudypony said:


> She's so pretty! Love her eyes!


Thank you so much! Those eyes of hers are what most people see after her coat.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh gosh, SO pretty! If you didn't know.. I'm a huge fan of Aussies and your dog is my original color of choice!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

So is so so pretty!!


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Oh gosh, SO pretty! If you didn't know.. I'm a huge fan of Aussies and your dog is my original color of choice!


Thanks so much! I could tell because of that black beauty in your signature. Also I've seen a few of your picture threads in passing through the picture section of the forum. I don't think you'd have an Aussie, if you weren't a fan of them (but nowadays I could be wrong). It is hard to resist those balls of fluff with attitude. Will you eventually own your original choice of color?


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

parapluie said:


> So is so so pretty!!


Thank you!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Always so gorgeous.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Always so gorgeous.


Thank you as always!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Kei San said:


> Thanks so much! I could tell because of that black beauty in your signature. Also I've seen a few of your picture threads in passing through the picture section of the forum. I don't think you'd have an Aussie, if you weren't a fan of them (but nowadays I could be wrong). It is hard to resist those balls of fluff with attitude. Will you eventually own your original choice of color?


Aussies are absolutely irresistible! I'm actually hoping for a Blue Merle this time around.. but I'm not getting too hung up on color.


----------

